# Street Races in San Fernando Valley



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone from Southern cali went to the races out in Pacoima or Sylmar. Sometimes they are really poppin. Last night was pretty tight but it got "hot" pretty quick. We were racing for about 15 -20 minutes and it got me thinking cause a few tow trucks started cruising around and then the ghetto bird came so right off i knew it was a raid. Lisa and I jumped in my car and punched it. I had fun, many of you who have never gone should really go. If not go out to the Ontario races.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

next time im coming with you.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Your car is too slow, weak, etc. j/k, i'll still smoke you though


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

id recommend going to the track, its pretty cheap and you dont have to worry about getting shit with the cops.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Your car is too slow, weak, etc. j/k, i'll still smoke you though *



who said n-e-thin about racing you? i jest goign 2 watch.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *id recommend going to the track, its pretty cheap and you dont have to worry about getting shit with the cops. *


Obviously Deric you have never been to the races, it has something that is better than being at the track.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> who said n-e-thin about racing you? i jest goign 2 watch. *


i didnt, But you have to speed away from the cops.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> i didnt, But you have to speed away from the cops. *


well that i will do then.. i jes gotta turn off my a/c and i should be decently ok


----------

